

Obama goal: 98 percent of US covered by 4G broadband  - alphadoggs
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2011/021011-obama-goal-98-percent-of.html

======
bartonfink
Is this really a pressing issue? Considering all the other shit that's going
wrong with the U.S. today, does a lack of 4G broadband coverage really merit
this money and attention?

